# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Wega Radio κατασκευής 1950/58

## angel_pcph

Πρόσφατα ένας γνωστός μου  έφερε αυτό το ράδιο να το κοιτάξω σαν τελειόφοιτος του τμήματος ηλεκτρονικης.Tο μοντέλο είναι  Wega 837.Αυτο που θέλω αφού είμαι αρχάριος με τέτοια  ηλεκτρονικά να μου πει κάποιος αν έχει πάνω δεκτή FM ,δεν βρίσκω τα χαρακτηριστικά του ούτε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό σχεδιο.Επισης αν δεν εχει δέκτη Fm θα μπορούσα να προσαρμόσω κάτι τετιο.Το ραδιακι το δοκιμασα και  λειτούργει  σε μια μπάντα (ΙΙΙ) τα υπόλοιπα κουμπιά γράφουν AUX, I,II.Μαλον ΑΜ παιζει.
Αυτο μονο εχω βρει απ το net http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/wega_stuttgart_837.html

----------


## maouna

Δεν  είναι και δύσκολο να καταλαβεις αν εχει δέκτη FM...

----------


## electron

Τέτοια ραδιόφωνα και ειδικά αυτής της χρονολογίας σπάνιο εως απίθανο να κάνουν λήψη στα fm. Εξάλλου αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά στο Link που παρέθεσες ότι:

_Wave bands 			Broadcast plus more than 2 Short Wave bands._ 

Που σημαίνει ότι καλύπτει μεγάλο φάσμα της μπάντας των βραχέων κυμάτων.

----------


## angel_pcph

Απ οτι νομιζω δεν εχει Fm δεν γραφει καπου για FM αλλα βοηθαμε λιγο γi' αυτο ειναι το φορουμ.

----------


## angel_pcph

Θα μπορουσα να προσαρμοσω FM tuner η ειναι κατι το ακατορθοτο?

----------


## JOUN

Oτι δεν εχει FM ειναι σιγουρο αλλα απ'οτι ξερω τα παλια ραδιοφωνα το γραφαν UKW και οχι FM.

----------

Phatt (16-03-12)

----------


## JOUN

> Θα μπορουσα να προσαρμοσω FM tuner η ειναι κατι το ακατορθοτο?


Eντελως για πολλους λογους..

----------


## angel_pcph

ΟΚ σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια.Θα το αφησω ετσι original οπως ειναι καλητερα.!

----------


## sakisr

Ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα με ενα ολοιδιο ραδιοφωνο αλλα με φιρμα Τεσλα αν δε κανω λαθος μεγαλωσα και ασχοληθηκα πρωτη φορα με λυχνιες.Τι μου θυμισες.....

----------


## Neuraxia

Η μεσαία υποδοχή στην πίσω όψη  είναι είσοδος  για εξωτερική πηγή (πικαπ), πιθανότατα να παίξει 
κ έτσι με ένα εξωτερικό φορητό ραδιοφωνάκι ή πατέντα με καμιά πλακέτα εσωτερικά.
 Επίσης αν βρείς σχηματικό δίνοντας την έξοδο απο ένα FM ράδιο (ή φορητό mp3  ) στο σωστό 
σημείο πρίν την ενισχύτρια λυχνία μπορεί να δουλέψει και έτσι.
Πάντως καλύτερα είναι να το αφήσεις ως έχει , κρίμα είναι να γίνει το ραδιάκι Robocop 
με προσαρμογές tuner κτλ η ομορφιά τους είναι στην αυθεντικότητα της αρχικής κατασκευής
(προσωπική άποψη).

----------


## Papas00zas

Αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα είχαν είσοδο και για φωνογραφική κεφαλη. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και έτσι, αλλά και εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να μείνει ως έχει. 
σ.σ. οι φωτογραφίες είναι κουνημένες.

----------


## maouna

Είναι αντίκα και πρεπει να μείνει έτσι.

----------


## sakisr

Ολα αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα ειχαν μια επιλογη phono και απο πισω οι δυο τρυπες επαιρναν ενα απλο διπολικο φις ρευματος για συνδεση με πικαπ κρυσταλλικης καφαλης.Καποτε ειχα δοκιμασει να συνδεσω δυναμικη κεφαλη αλλα το σημα ηταν αδυναμο.Παντως δεν ειναι να το πειραξεις.Αν το εχεις μερακι ψαξε να βρεις καποιο μεταγενεστερο μοντελο μετα το 1960 που ειχαν αρχισει να εχουν και δεκτη FM.

----------


## sakisr

Απ' οτι ειδα η εισοδος στη μεση ειναι για κρυσταλλικη καφαλη αρα εκει συνδεεις οτι σημα θες (παντα μονοφωνικο) και μπορεις να συνδεσεις και ενα εξτρα μεγαφωνο 8ΩΜ στην εξοδο.Φιλος συνταξιουχος μουσικος παλιος μπουζουξης μου ειχε πει οτι το πρωτο του μηχανημα ηταν ενα μεγαλο ραδιοφωνο με ενα εξωτερικο μεγαφωνο και μ'αυτο επαιζε στα πανηγυρια τη δεκαετια του '50.Μετα ηρθαν οι πρωτοι λαμπατοι ενισχυτες Geloso κοντα στο '60.

----------


## angel_pcph

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια.Θα κανω μια δοκιμη στην εισοδο που εχει να δω αν παιξει.!

----------


## angel_pcph

Τελικα δοκιμασα στην εισοδο που εχει για πικ απ αλλα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ενισχημενο αλλιως δεν ακουγετε τιποτα.

----------


## gsmaster

Είχα την τύχη να έχω στο σπίτι ένα παρόμοιας εποχής ραδιόφωνο Siemens. Είχα όμως και την ανωριμότητα να ξηλώσω το εσωτερικό του και να του προσαρμόσω πλακέτα απο ραδιοφωνάκι FM-AM.... Τώρα το μετανοιώνω κάθε φορά που το βλέπω... 
Μην το πειράξεις καθόλου!

----------


## sakisr

Ολα αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα εχουν εισοδο προσαρμοσμενη σε κρυσταλλικες κεφαλες πικ-απ οι οποιες εβγαζαν πολυ δυνατο σημα.Απλα σημερα μονο αν συνδεσεις κανενα mp3 ή pc θα μπορεσεις να ακουσεις κανονικη ενταση.

----------


## electron

> Ολα αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα εχουν εισοδο προσαρμοσμενη σε κρυσταλλικες κεφαλες πικ-απ οι οποιες εβγαζαν πολυ δυνατο σημα.Απλα σημερα μονο αν συνδεσεις κανενα mp3 ή pc θα μπορεσεις να ακουσεις κανονικη ενταση.


Ή αν φτιάξει κάποιον ενισχυτή τύπου RIAA , θα μπορέσει να οδηγήσει ένα νεώτερου τύπου πικ απ.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Μπορείς να του προσαρμόσεις ένα tunerακι fm εσωτερικά σαν αυτά που έχουν 2 κουμπιά για την επιλογή σταθμών, ένα up και ένα reset, για την ακρίβεια είναι μικρά φορητά ραδιοφωνάκια με ακουστικά κινέζικα, και το προσαρμόζεις στην είσοδο που έχει το λαμπάτο. Βγάζεις τα κουμπάκια για την επιλογή σταθμών στο πλαι και ψαρώνεις κόσμο, δεν κάνεις καμια ιδιέτερη μετατροπή και δεν χαλάς τη μόστρα του κιμιλίου, βεβαια δεν θα έχεις τη πολυτέλεια να βλέπεις τι σταθμός παίζει αλλά θα ακούς εφεμ. Άλλη περίπτωση είναι να βάλεις ένα τζακ 3,5 για είσοδο και να το χρεισιμοποιήσεις με εξωτερική πηγή, παραθέτω και φωτό όπου φαίνεται η υποδοχήINPUT.jpgPHILIPS.jpg
Έχω συλλογή από τέτοια ράδια και τα έχω συντηρήσει και παίζουν όλα, θα ανεβάσω και άλλη φωτό με την προσαρμογή του εφεμ δέκτη.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ενα θα σας πω... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc8y1...1&feature=plcp !!! Επειδη δεν ειχα ενισχυτη στο πατρικο μου επαιζα dubstep (!!!) απο το παλιο Wega που εχει μεινει ξεχασμενο και επαιζε και τελεια χωρις να εχω αλλαξει καν ηλεκτρολυτικους μετα απο τοοοσα χρονια! Ολα αυτα πριν 2 μηνες... και ΝΑΙ επαιξα και FM με τρατζιστορακι στην εισαδο AUX (που εμενα στα κουμπια μπροστα την αναφερει ως Q) και επαιζε μια χαρα. Μην βαρατεεεε! ξερω οτι το κατακρεουργησα το ραδιο  :Very Happy:

----------

